# Erfahrungen mit dem Lowrance LMS 527 c DF???



## angelmatz (11. Mai 2008)

Hallo Leute!

Habe vor mir das Lowrance LMS 527 c DF zu kaufen.
Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn Ihr mir Eure Erfahrungen bezüglich des Gerätes mitteilen könntet.
Insbesondere interessieren mich die Ergebnisse im "Flachwasserbereich" (bis 5 Meter).
Natürlich interessiert mich auch der Umgang mit dem GPS. Was kosten Karten für Berlin/ Brandenburg Gewässer? Bekommt man diese Karten auch irgendwo kostenlos?
Funktioniert das interne GPS einwandfrei?

Danke und "Petri Heil" für alle.

Matze


----------



## Abu-Fan (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit dem Lowrance LMS 527 c DF???*



angelmatz schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> 
> Habe vor mir das Lowrance LMS 527 c DF zu kaufen.
> Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn Ihr mir Eure Erfahrungen bezüglich des Gerätes mitteilen könntet.
> ...


Hallo,

ich habe das 339DF iGPS und das 525DF mit externer Antenne. Meine Erfahrungen sind in den unterschiedlichen Bereichen sehr unterschiedlich. Das mit der internen Antenne nutze ich portabel in Norge und im Sommer in meinem Kajütboot - in Norge 1A und im Kajütboot na ja, da es dort nicht zuverlässig die Signale empfangen kann - habe auch schon ein Ersatzgerät von Think Big erhalten - keine Veränderung, daher habe ich auch noch eins mit externer Antenne gekauft und nutze das auf meinem Boot als Superlösung - das ist echt der absolute Hammer. Das Echolot ist ebenfalls - habe bisher Eagle, Humminbird und meistens Lowrance gehabt ein Traum - in Norge, Ostsee (2-20m) meiner Meinung nach nicht zu toppen. Der Preis ist etwas schmerzlich - schreibe mir eine PN und ich kann Dir einen sehr zuverlässigen Händlerlink schicken, der sowohl Preis, Service, Beratung und Schulung aus einer Hand anbietet und das zu einem absolut fairen Preis - ich kaufe Technik nur noch dort - und ich bin sehr kritisch, was es nicht einfacher macht. Der kennt sich auch mit Karten aus - denke, das Du 99€ (ist sehr günstig) für die Nordeuropakarte (habe davon auch 2) in die Hand nehmen musst - Karten sind Spitze. Deine Wahl für das Lowrance ist somit richtig, sofern Du ein offenes Boot hast - sonst bitte über das 529 (ist das aktuelle meine ich) nachdenken.

Viel Spass und Erfolg mit dem Gerät - beräuen wirst Du es auf jeden Fall nicht!!
Grüße Jan#6


----------



## Picasso71 (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit dem Lowrance LMS 527 c DF???*

hmm also als erstes würde ich mir mal überlegen wo du es einsetzen willst,
Und ob du wirklich ein gerät mit doppelfrequenz brauchst und 12 grad sendewingel finde ich für den flachwasserbereich sehr gering...
aber für norge ist das das teil einfach nur TOP....
Nur für binnenseen muß ich auch wenn ich Lowrance fetischist bin zugeben das humminbird (side-imaging) einfach im moment die Nase um längen vorne hat...

Deswegen hab ich mir vor 2 wochen das 797 mit sideimaging gekauft

und das ist für binnenseen/teiche usw. der Hammer)

Wenn du ne wirklich gute beratung suchst, ruf einfach mal im echolotzentrum Schlageter an.. der kann dir am besten weiterhelfen..
mußte ich auch zugeben, aber man lernt nie aus )

gruß Karsten


----------



## Abu-Fan (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit dem Lowrance LMS 527 c DF???*



Picasso71 schrieb:


> hmm also als erstes würde ich mir mal überlegen wo du es einsetzen willst,
> Und ob du wirklich ein gerät mit doppelfrequenz brauchst und 12 grad sendewingel finde ich für den flachwasserbereich sehr gering...
> aber für norge ist das das teil einfach nur TOP....
> Nur für binnenseen muß ich auch wenn ich Lowrance fetischist bin zugeben das humminbird (side-imaging) einfach im moment die Nase um längen vorne hat...
> ...


 
Hallo noch mal von mir - ich stimme Karsten bezgl. des Händlers absolut vorbehaltlos zu - Thomas Schlageter hat echt Ahnung und kann Dich da sicher super beraten. Karstens Ausführungen zum DF Geber teile ich auch, daher habe ich auch einen 20° Sendekegelschwinger x-tra und den mit einer Switchbox eingebaut, dann kann man es auf dem See, und in Norge super nutzen. Die ganz neuen Humminbirds kenne ich nur vom Hörensagen - muss zugeben, dass der Ruf wohl echt viel viel besser geworden ist. TS hat mich dahingehend auch beraten wollen - jedoch benutze ich als überzeugtes Gewohnheitstier gerne gut bekanntes. denke, dass eine der beiden Varianten sicherlich optimal ist - TS kann man dabei aber echt vertrauen.

Viel Erfolg bei der richtigen Entscheidung


----------



## Picasso71 (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit dem Lowrance LMS 527 c DF???*

Hi Abu-fan

Auch ich wollte nie von lowrance weg, bin ich ja auch nicht ganz ...lach
aber ich habe mich von Thomas  überzeugen lassen und mus sagen ich bin mehr als überrascht was die humminbirds mitlerweile können..auch wenn sie sehr teuer sind, sind sie doch ihr geld wert..
aber beurteilen kann man das erst wenn man die dinger mal selber in action gesehn hat.. echt der hammer)

Das überzeugt selbst eingefleischte LOWRANCE -FETISCHISTEN wie ich einer war und noch immer bin...
für norge würde ich sicher auf lowrance oder Eagle zurückgreifen..

Da kann ich noch nicht sagen was das ding kann... käme auf einen versuch an..

aber ich liebe(oder bins gewohnt) halt die Farben von Lowrance)

DAs kennt man und kann mit erfahrung alles einigermaßen gut deuten Bodenbeschaffenheit usw.

aber ist halt nur gewohnheit und erfahrungswerte..

Wie gesagt wenn ihr wen kennt der eins hat mit side imaging,
dann laßt euch das nicht entgehen mal vorführen zulassen..
das einzige was vielleicht noch deutlicher ist, ist ne unterwasserkamera, aber da ist auch bei 10 m schluß...

gruß karsten


----------

